# Current PSP Beep Test Audio (April 2016)



## DAHOK987 (10 May 2016)

Hi!

I'm sorry if I shouldn't be posting this here, but I have searched the threads, and been unable to find a working link. I've been searching for the PSP Beep Test Audio, that was being used at CFLRS in 2014. I would like to use it in my training regime for my second attempt at Basic Training. (Injured during first attempt) If anyone knows where I could download it, (or the newest available audio, if it had been changed since then) could you PM me, or comment below? It would be very much appreciated!

Thank you!!


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2016)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I've been searching for the PSP Beep Test Audio, that was being used at CFLRS in 2014.



This may help,

BEEP test Soundfile downloads superthread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93189.0

See also,

20 meter Beep Test -Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/37943.0
11 pages.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> BEEP test Soundfile downloads superthread
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/93189.0



Thanks!
I searched through this entire thread, and none of the links are still working.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> 20 meter Beep Test -Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/37943.0
> 11 pages.



Thanks again! I really appreciate the help! 
But, same as with the other, all of the links have expired, except the links to the Aussie version, which I can't seem to get to work (though I heard its cadence and timing is different than ours)


----------



## DAHOK987 (6 Nov 2016)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm sorry if I shouldn't be posting this here, but I have searched the threads, and been unable to find a working link. I've been searching for the PSP Beep Test Audio, that was being used at CFLRS in 2014. I would like to use it in my training regime for my second attempt at Basic Training. (Injured during first attempt) If anyone knows where I could download it, (or the newest available audio, if it had been changed since then) could you PM me, or comment below? It would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!!



For anyone who may still be looking for this, I have finally been able to track it down. You can find it at the link below! Good Luck!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5oi-sEOWsI


----------

